# No idea what I’m doing!



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

well this happened today. Meet Lucy she is great pyrenees and 1/8th Anatolian. She came from guardian parents that watched over goats.

We recently lost 7 chickens to raccoons and we have a lot of coyotes and bobcats around and I worry about my goats so we got Lucy. I've read conflicting things, play with the pups don't play with the pups. I'm not sure what I should do. We just brought her home today, she use to being outside so she in a large kennel where she can see the goats. My goats don't seem very happy about her being there.

I hope I didn't just buy a 125+ pet (pray) owell if I did she will be very loved either way!


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

There are two trains of thoughts on guard dogs, some people say dont pet or socialize them at all and others that bring them in the house for the first 90 days. You have to find what works for you. 

We have had a few different dogs over the years, each with their own personality. Our current dog has been phenomenal from the beginning. I got him at 8 weeks, I would prefer they stay with the mom until 12 but it didnt work that way. I put him in a pen in the barn next to the goats (we had several kidding) the next morning I came out and he had climbed a 6ft fence and was sleeping with the doe and her kids. I separated him again and he continued to climb out of everything, so I decided to let him be and watch him very closely. He has been free range with goats and chickens ever since, he is 2.5 now. He has been great with them and very bonded to the goats, he wiggles in between them to sleep and curls up about kids. I think he is the exception as far as training, he has require a few small corrections (raised voice of NO or leave it) and a few broody mean chicks taught him early to leave them alone. 
Most LGD are still puppies until 18-24 months and many cant be out unsupervised until after that time. But watch your dog, and do what works for you. There are some great LGD pages out there with lots of information.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Omg she is the absolute cutest thing! I want to squeeze her!

We have 3 pyrs. Two we got as adult dogs and one was born here and raised by his mom. They are all very loving. Love to be petted and like being around people but they definitely do their jobs. We have had 2 litters of puppies and while they did wrestle a little, none of the pups really "played" even with each other. If it were me, I would socialize her but I don't think she will need a lot of playtime. I do think it's important to at least let her know who you are so she sees you as part of her pack and not an outsider (I've heard of pyrs getting nasty towards humans although that has NEVER been my personal experience).


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you both I definitely don’t want her to be nasty towards people. I have small kids and we have people visit often.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

My guy loves human kids and goat kids


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey cute puppy! I have 2 Anatolian Shepherds
I got them at 9 weeks old.They lived with the goats since I brought them home. Yes they were puppies and I still treated them like pups. Except they lived with the goats. As they got older I saw their personalities come out. The female Maitsahs good with.my bucks. The male Savaski is good with kids & does. They are split up and live with their groups. I.do not have dogs in my.birthing barn
So, they stay with their groups. When the kids are 1 week.old, then they can be with Savaski. Moms are sooo protective. I kinda feel sorry for him. But the little ones sneak over to snuggle & play with.Savaski. Soon all has calmed down ,and moms start trusting him to do his job.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

